# My first photoshoot...



## ThreeTwoFive (Aug 27, 2008)

BryanR said:


> Hes a magician.


hahahha


----------



## Missmodena310 (Oct 9, 2008)

Nice photos tricktizzle! your car is honestly fkn spotless! +1 ahh i found your one spot of dirt in your car ha the floor mats are dirty! lol


----------



## jaaX3 (Oct 31, 2005)

Heh, it's behind the mat. You're hiding it on purpose, but why...


----------



## Fast6 (Jun 19, 2006)

Maybe he's got a custom billet pedal with N Sync's logo engraved into it. I'd probably hide that too.


----------



## Missmodena310 (Oct 9, 2008)

Fast6 said:


> Maybe he's got a custom billet pedal with N Sync's logo engraved into it. I'd probably hide that too.


hahahahahhah :rofl:


----------



## rdkind62 (Jan 11, 2008)

I like the car pics, but overall they would look a lot better in an enviroment where the background isn't as distracting. Maybe a nice lake or in a park or something along those lines.


----------



## ThreeTwoFive (Aug 27, 2008)

thanks


----------



## Ryans323i (Jan 24, 2009)

Your car is so Clean! By clean i mean ding/scratch/chip free. Lucky you! 

Nice pics btw. So that's what it looks like in Minn.:wow:


----------



## ThreeTwoFive (Aug 27, 2008)

^^
thanks..except the scratches on the rims..i dont think the 1st owner of the car was a very good driver...

And Minn doesnt look like this...its just a back road around construcction

this is what mn looks like in the summer
http://blog.lib.umn.edu/garnt002/architecture/minneapolis_skyline_summer.jpg


----------

